# Immaginate



## dammi un nome (24 Giugno 2012)

d immaginare una immagine che potrebbe esteticamente, ma non solo,   rappresentare il vostro ideale femminile e maschile.

incomicio io .

gira che ti rigira...una , per tutte, forse potrebbe essere questa:


----------



## free (24 Giugno 2012)

facile, pure lui è free sdraiato al sole:mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

*free*



ma il tuo volto è coperto.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)




----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ma il tuo volto è coperto.



curiosa
ecco qua:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thAiSkX4qwo


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> d immaginare una immagine che potrebbe esteticamente, ma non solo,   rappresentare il vostro ideale femminile e maschile.
> 
> incomicio io .
> 
> gira che ti rigira...una , per tutte, forse potrebbe essere questa:View attachment 4801


Diventerei per sempre slave e invornita con un uomo esteticamente uguale a Denzel con il carattere che aveva nel 
film il collezionista di ossa, quando interpretava il dottor Lincoln Rhyme.


lm


----------



## Leda (25 Giugno 2012)

Non ho molti dubbi sull'eterno mascolino: Alessandro Gassman.




Sul femminile invece ci devo pensare un po'.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> curiosa
> ecco qua:
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thAiSkX4qwo


s t u p e n d o


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non ho molti dubbi sull'eterno mascolino: Alessandro Gassman.
> 
> View attachment 4804
> 
> ...


embeh...ne ha di fascino...


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Diventerei per sempre slave e invornita con un uomo esteticamente uguale a Denzel con il carattere che aveva nel
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2012)

Javier Bardem
Gasmann dopo il calendario ho il forte dubbio che sia gay...
Per la donna non saprei ci devo pensare


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

*e pure questo...*

[video=youtube;CmFcCxaovT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmFcCxaovT4[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Javier Bardem
> Gasmann dopo il calendario ho il forte dubbio che sia gay...
> Per la donna non saprei ci devo pensare




scegli una foto sua farfalla.


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

lui........


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2012)

vincent cassel.
uno degli uomini con

	
	
		
		
	


	




 lo sguardo più intrigante che conosca


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> lui........
> 
> View attachment 4805


Ma questo è the cheater eh?
So anch'io che Oscuro fa le storie eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma questo è the cheater eh?
> *So anch'io che Oscuro fa le storie *eh?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


questa te la potevi tranquillamente risparmiare! 

evita di tirare in ballo Oscuro in queste stronzate!

e tra l'altro l'unica cosa che dovresti sapere è quella di non sapere un cavolo...sarebbe di grande aiuto alla comunità


----------



## lunaiena (25 Giugno 2012)

dolcissimo!!


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> vincent cassel.
> uno degli uomini con
> 
> 
> ...




questo inquieta anche me, me lo ero dimenticato.

ma credo che sia anche la totale asimmetria  del viso .


----------



## tebina (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> > ma dai...non avrei immaginato.
> 
> 
> Perchè?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2012)

Come fa un'esteriorità, un guscio, una crosta a  rappresentare un'ideale?

Potrei postare le foto di tremila uomini e di neanche uno






In certe cose noi donne siamo da sempre ferme all'adolescenza :unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> d immaginare una immagine che potrebbe esteticamente, ma non solo,   rappresentare il vostro ideale femminile e maschile.
> 
> incomicio io .
> 
> gira che ti rigira...una , per tutte, forse potrebbe essere questa:View attachment 4801



Ehm


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Come fa un'esteriorità, un guscio, una crosta a  rappresentare un'ideale?*
> 
> Potrei postare le foto di tremila uomini e di neanche uno
> 
> ...



ma non hai nemmeno un ideale estetico? chessò, un Bronzo di Riace, il David di Michelangelo o del Bernini, il vicino Re della Finestra?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2012)

Eccolo


----------



## Lostris (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> d immaginare una immagine che potrebbe esteticamente, ma non solo, rappresentare il vostro ideale femminile e maschile.



Parlando di estetica....



Lui.


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

LUI:  ma anche solo la voce.......

IO: 

e come donna, lei:  affascinante ora e stupenda da giovane.
oppure anche lei mi piace molto:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> LUI: View attachment 4812 ma anche solo la voce.......
> 
> IO: View attachment 4813
> 
> ...


Quoto tutti e 3... Lui strepitoso ma in effetti già la voce basta...


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto tutti e 3... Lui strepitoso ma in effetti già la voce basta...


 Si...*_*
Ti dirò, tra i più moderni mi piace molto, lei: 

Lui:  vabè che 'sto è proprio giovane anche come attore...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Giugno 2012)

Ok, pur non essendo la più bella, per me è la più "completa"



E sinceramente non mi dispiacerebbe somigliare invece a


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma non hai nemmeno un ideale estetico? chessò, un Bronzo di Riace, il David di Michelangelo o del Bernini, il vicino Re della Finestra?



no


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no



per me è un po' come scegliere un modello per dipingere un quadro

oppure si può dipingere usando la fantasia, certo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no



Minchia, quanto sei rigida!
Maddai, è un gioco! Pure io la penso come te, ma da qui a non fare nemmeno un nome ce ne corre!


----------



## free (25 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ok, pur non essendo la più bella, per me è la più "completa"
> 
> View attachment 4818
> 
> ...



ma chi è lei?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

Beh... quando ero piccolina... ina ...
 ed il primo che mi parla di improbabili somiglianze con allenatori di calcio lo pietrifico! 
Quindi per me è rimasto l'uomo ideale... da quando scoprii che gli ideali non esistono. Ci sono affezionata.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (25 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma chi è lei?


Jennifer Connelly


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come fa un'esteriorità, un guscio, una crosta a  rappresentare un'ideale?
> 
> Potrei postare le foto di tremila uomini e di neanche uno
> 
> ...



Chiara, si chiama immaginario, immaginario estetico. 

Non attribuisco alcuna valenza di contenuti.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

tebina ha detto:


> dammi un nome ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perchè?
> ...


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eccolo


:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (25 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Come fa un'esteriorità, un guscio, una crosta a  rappresentare un'ideale?
> 
> Potrei postare le foto di tremila uomini e di neanche uno


Anch'io ho la tua stessa difficoltà.

Mai avuto un uomo ideale a livello estetico. Non riesco a farmi rapire totalmente dalla bellezza. Un'immagine, per quanto bella, non può rappresentare un ideale per me. Posterei la foto di un uomo che, per quanto bello, non mi soddisferebbe totalmente, quindi dovrei postarne mille altre di altrettanti uomini.

Se proprio dovessi cercare un ideale, ma proprio perchè associo alla sua immagine una forte carica vitale, una voce sensuale e una musica che sprizza energia da ogni nota... ecco, direi che il Boss si avvicina al mio tipo.


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

... se mi si chiede : ti piace La Deneuve? o la Virni Lisi.

rispondo: Sono immagini, e parlo di immagini NON di contenuti, che ritengo incarnino l eleganza , una classe, uno stile, ESTETICO, che accoglie il mio gusto.


Idem se mi si chiede : Ti piace Sinatra, o AshKenazy o vatta alla pesca..rispondo nella stessa maniera.


Che poi mi sia innammorata  di Scorfano delle acque del pacifico,  che gli puzzava pure  l alito questo è un altro discorso.

era un gioco.


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ... se mi si chiede : ti piace La Deneuve? o la Virni Lisi.
> 
> rispondo: Sono immagini, e parlo di immagini NON di contenuti, che ritengo incarnino l eleganza , una classe, uno stile, ESTETICO, che accoglie il mio gusto.
> 
> ...


Intanto si mette l'asticella alta... :mrgreen:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Intanto si mette l'asticella alta... :mrgreen:



non l ho capita:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Giugno 2012)

Sono tre:
Juliuette Binochet
Emmanuel Seigner

Ma soprattutto la Beart...

[video=youtube;20CxzzwBMs4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20CxzzwBMs4[/video]


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non l ho capita:mrgreen:


Tu hai scritto che il tuo non era un adone e gli puzzava l'alito...e sbri t'ha risposto che si mette l'asticella alta...

nel senso che si parte sempre dal massimo.....


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto che il tuo non era un adone e gli puzzava l'alito...e sbri t'ha risposto che si mette l'asticella alta...
> 
> nel senso che si parte sempre dal massimo.....


 ahahahah....sono tonta.:mrgreen:









comunque non gli puzzava l alito, e non era nemmeno uno scorfano, perchè ogni scarrafone...


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ahahahah....sono tonta.:mrgreen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tranquilla al massimo ci pensiamo io e Ely alle traduzioni


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono tre:
> Juliuette Binochet
> Emmanuel Seigner
> 
> ...



embeh..e ti credo..:mrgreen:


ecco , il pianista me gustava..


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tranquilla al massimo ci pensiamo io e Ely alle traduzioni


Sempre se prima le capiamo noi...:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Sempre se prima le capiamo noi...:rotfl:


shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Eliade (25 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Simy (25 Giugno 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 4821


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (25 Giugno 2012)

:mrgreen:





Eliade ha detto:


> View attachment 4821


----------



## aristocat (25 Giugno 2012)

a me piace l'allure un po' british :singleeye::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Parlando di estetica....
> 
> View attachment 4811
> 
> Lui.


Ritocca il naso e fallo aquilino, i capelli biondi, gli occhi celesti ed un po più grandi e se vuoi sono tuo.


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*Ma*

Ho sempre avuto un debole per giuliana de sio......!!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho sempre avuto un debole per giuliana de sio......!!



E lei che ne pensa ? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*bHO*

Ricambia....ma io son impegnato e quindi nulla!!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Chiara, si chiama immaginario, immaginario estetico.
> 
> Non attribuisco alcuna valenza di contenuti.



mmmmm


allora quei due tizi della nazionale di rugby


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

questo qui che mi scopa per due giorni di fila non sarebbe male


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo qui che mi scopa per due giorni di fila non sarebbe male


Perchè? il terzo giorno comincia a fare cattivo odore?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè? il terzo giorno comincia a fare cattivo odore?



Ci si può mettere di mezzo una doccia :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo qui che mi scopa per due giorni di fila non sarebbe male


sempre romanticona:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricambia....ma io son impegnato e quindi nulla!!:rotfl:


auauahuahuah :up:


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ritocca il naso e fallo aquilino, i capelli biondi, gli occhi celesti ed un po più grandi e se vuoi sono tuo.


Ah però.
Così, sulla fiducia?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè? il terzo giorno comincia a fare cattivo odore?



no, era per dargli tregua :rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sempre romanticona:rotfl:



mado...con tutto quel pelo che tiene credo che potrei sentirmi svenire


----------



## Eretteo (26 Giugno 2012)




----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


>


grazie, anche tu mi piaci moltiffimo.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E lei che ne pensa ? :rotfl:


:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (26 Giugno 2012)

Bah, che domande...


Il sogno erotico di tutti gli italiani. Lei. La signorina Silvani:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ricambia....ma io son impegnato e quindi nulla!!:rotfl:


:up:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questo qui che mi scopa per due giorni di fila non sarebbe male



all anima:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Perchè? il terzo giorno comincia a fare cattivo odore?



Briiiiiiiiiiiiiii caz:unhappy:














:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> no, era per dargli tregua :rotfl:


incorregibile:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Bah, che domande...
> 
> 
> Il sogno erotico di tutti gli italiani. Lei. La signorina Silvani:


Io nel mio immaginario vedo Minerva così!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

*Lostris*



Lostris ha detto:


> Ah però.
> Così, sulla fiducia?



visto ? mo' paga da bere:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (26 Giugno 2012)

*Minerva...*

io la immagino cosi!


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 4827io la immagino cosi!



piu o meno anche io , ma non bionda


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> View attachment 4827io la immagino cosi!


Io così quando vede certi errori moltissimo orrendi.
:mrgreen:


----------



## scrittore (26 Giugno 2012)

*Francesca Neri*

Io, prima di perdere la fede, avrei fatto follie per Francesca...


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

*nota di malinconia*

Ricordo tanti anni fa, quando ancora questo forum non era stato protagonista di guerre e feriti ( inutili ) tra le ghignate piu feroci durante una notte mettemmo tutte le nostre foto..

poi con la diaspora...che peccato.

Tutto incomincio' con l entrata di Chen.

bah...

e non posso non pensare A Verena, e ora anche a Mari...


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> Io, prima di perdere la fede, avrei fatto follie per Francesca...




La Fede in che cosa Scrittore..?


----------



## scrittore (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ricordo tanti anni fa, quando ancora questo forum non era stato protagonista di guerre e feriti ( inutili ) tra le ghignate piu feroci durante una notte mettemmo tutte le nostre foto..
> 
> poi con la diaspora...che peccato.
> 
> ...



ed oggi che motivi ci sarebbero per non ripetere il gesto? 

tutto finisce...e tutto poi riparte...basta volerlo.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io cosìView attachment 4828 quando vede certi errori moltissimo orrendi.
> :mrgreen:



eh...si si...


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> ed oggi che motivi ci sarebbero per non ripetere il gesto?
> 
> tutto finisce...e tutto poi riparte...basta volerlo.


No no , non ve ne sarebbero ...

almeno non per me...


è che mi è venuto in mente quel momento e...vabbè..tristezza...ma panta rei..


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ah però.
> Così, sulla fiducia?



Bhe... meglio sulla fiducia che in un reale dove farei come un re matto!


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> visto ? mo' paga da bere:mrgreen:



:bere:


----------



## scrittore (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> No no , non ve ne sarebbero ...
> 
> almeno non per me...
> 
> ...



non per te. 
Dunque anche tu hai perso la fede a quanto pare... 

eppure, almeno su questo argomento, sarebbe piuttosto facile ritrovarla... 
 Cosa hai oggi? Rimpianti. 
cosa ci perdi in fondo? Nulla, al massimo continueranno i rimpianti.

almeno io la vedo così


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Bhe... meglio sulla fiducia che in un reale dove farei come un re matto!



Ma come??? 
Non era una proposta reale???? 'orca miseria... 


:incazzato:

Meno male che ho prenotato un volo rimborsabile....
Ma si fa così?? ma che modi....


----------



## Ultimo (26 Giugno 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma come???
> Non era una proposta reale???? 'orca miseria...
> 
> 
> ...



Reale? il reale è quando arrivi, quando  qualcuno sbatte al muro qualcuno e guardandolo negli occhi dice....


----------



## Lostris (26 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Reale? il reale è quando arrivi, quando qualcuno sbatte al muro qualcuno e guardandolo negli occhi dice....


eh ma mica una si mette a fare mille e più chilometri per dei puntini di sospensione eh....
ci vorrebbe un poco più di sostanza!


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> non per te.
> Dunque anche tu hai perso la fede a quanto pare...
> 
> eppure, almeno su questo argomento, sarebbe piuttosto facile ritrovarla...
> ...


No, rimpianti no.

Fede ? 

nell appettito che mi è venuto a quest'ora


----------



## scrittore (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> No, rimpianti no.
> 
> Fede ?
> 
> nell appettito che mi è venuto a quest'ora


dolce distanza...se non fosse per il km ti avrei già invitata.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ricordo tanti anni fa, quando ancora questo forum non era stato protagonista di guerre e feriti ( inutili ) tra le ghignate piu feroci durante una notte mettemmo tutte le nostre foto..
> 
> poi con la diaspora...che peccato.
> 
> ...


ricordo lettrice .chissà che grande la sua bimba


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo lettrice .chissà che grande la sua bimba


E Moltimodi? Qualcuno ha notizie?


----------



## oscuro (26 Giugno 2012)

*Già*

Già moltimodi......!!


----------



## exStermy (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Eccolo


E' tra gli attori, quello che mi sta piu' sul cazzen....

da quando l'ho visto nell'ultimo Inquisitore, se lo incoccio pe' strada glije passo sopra cor suvve e ce faccio sopra anche manovra...

ahahahahah


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> E Moltimodi? Qualcuno ha notizie?


sai che non ho ancora capito chi sei?


----------



## Nocciola (26 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> E' tra gli attori, quello che mi sta piu' sul cazzen....
> 
> da quando l'ho visto nell'ultimo Inquisitore, se lo incoccio pe' strada glije passo sopra cor suvve e ce faccio sopra anche manovra...
> 
> ahahahahah


Me la passi una battuta? se lo incontro prima di passargli sopra cor suvve lo fai passate sopra di me..... Poi te lo lascio ))))


----------



## exStermy (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Ricordo tanti anni fa, quando ancora questo forum non era stato protagonista di guerre e feriti ( inutili ) tra le ghignate piu feroci durante una notte mettemmo tutte le nostre foto..
> 
> poi con la diaspora...che peccato.
> 
> ...


Ricordo quella serata....ahahahah

comunque anche se la foto che postasti era na' chiavica come qualita'...

fosti proclamata la piu' trombabile...pero' dovremmo ricontrollare visto che e' passato un secolo...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ho ancora capito chi sei?


Sono la Bestia dalla coda aguzza
che varca i monti e rompe i muri e l'armi
sono colui che tutto il mondo appuzza


----------



## exStermy (26 Giugno 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Me la passi una battuta? se lo incontro prima di passargli sopra cor suvve lo fai passate sopra di me..... Poi te lo lascio ))))


ma dai, ha una faccia proprio da culo con le emorroidi...

ahahahah

c'e' di molto mejo...


----------



## exStermy (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sai che non ho ancora capito chi sei?


cazz... com'e' rimasto impresso....

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ricordo lettrice .chissà che grande la sua bimba


a chi lo dici Minerva...


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ricordo quella serata....ahahahah
> 
> comunque anche se la foto che postasti era na' chiavica come qualita'...
> 
> ...


non erano le foto a fare la differenza,e lo sai,e quindi non dire stupidaggini, era l assenza di acrimonia che potrebbe scattare in dodici nano secondi se qualcuno facesse ancora capolino.

non esistevano l idea della cricca, che non vi mai stata in realtà, ma solo empatie maggiori verso l uno o l atro. come ora del resto.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

e quella peste della svirgolata:mrgreen:?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e quella peste della svirgolata:mrgreen:?



oddio..non ne parliamo...era una peste, proprio cosi.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

E asudem, brugola ...e persa...


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Bruja.


----------



## exStermy (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non erano le foto a fare la differenza,e lo sai,e quindi non dire stupidaggini, era l assenza di acrimonia che potrebbe scattare in dodici nano secondi se qualcuno facesse ancora capolino.
> 
> non esistevano l idea della cricca, che non vi mai stata in realtà, ma solo empatie maggiori verso l uno o l atro. come ora del resto.


vabbe' nun insisto...

pero'...

ahahahahah


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> vabbe' nun insisto...
> 
> pero'...
> 
> ahahahahah



ma quanto si strunzett'...

te la legherei al collo quella risata isterica:mrgreen:


ma live gli amici  come ti descrivono ..in  due parole..sincero eh...senno' non vale.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

mi hai fatto_ strano _quando hai scritto _non insisto

_quando non infierisci mi preoccupi


:mrgreen:


----------



## scrittore (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Bruja.


Bruja?
per caso è il clan dei vampiri che conosco?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

scrittore ha detto:


> Bruja?
> per caso è il clan dei vampiri che conosco?



Guarda, stavo leggendo un vecchio post di Mari', chiuso, intitolato " le cose belle ", mi sono commossa, non mi vergogno a dirlo, e tra queste ci metto anche il nome di Bruja, che ho avuto l onore di conoscere solo attraverso il telefono, ma è bastato.

Di persona  non ho conosciuto nessuno, ma è come se fosse accaduto.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Di Bruja si può certo sentire la mancanza, anzi. Le volte che si siamo messaggiati privatamente mi si è sempre mostrata persona degnissima e gradevolmente equilibrata, anche se a volte un po' troppo chiusa in schemi, ma dell'isterismo borioso delle gemelle e del moralismo di convenienza di Persa proprio ne faccio volentieri a meno.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Di Bruja si può certo sentire la mancanza, anzi. Le volte che si siamo messaggiati privatamente mi si è sempre mostrata persona degnissima e gradevolmente equilibrata, anche se a volte un po' troppo chiusa in schemi, ma dell'isterismo borioso delle gemelle e del moralismo di convenienza di Persa proprio ne faccio volentieri a meno.


avevo subito  pensato ad alce, questo commento me lo fa dubitare ancora.ma mi sembrava aveste scritto in contemporanea...e poi perchè cambiare nick?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo subito  pensato ad alce, questo commento me lo fa dubitare ancora.ma mi sembrava aveste scritto in contemporanea...e poi perchè cambiare nick?



in contemporanea con chi ? con scrittore ?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Di Bruja si può certo sentire la mancanza, anzi. Le volte che si siamo messaggiati privatamente mi si è sempre mostrata persona degnissima e gradevolmente equilibrata, anche se a volte un po' troppo chiusa in schemi, ma dell'isterismo borioso delle gemelle e del moralismo di convenienza di Persa proprio ne faccio volentieri a meno.



di convenienza poi..non vedo dove a lei convenga e in cosa, dopo quello che ha passato sulla sua pelle.


quanto alle sorelline, quello che tu chiami isteria boriosa per altri puo avere un altro nome..tutto è relativo.


poi sai , qui nessuno lo dobbiamo frequentare per forza, come magari nella realtà. o no ?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo subito  pensato ad alce, questo commento me lo fa dubitare ancora.ma mi sembrava aveste scritto in contemporanea...e poi perchè cambiare nick?



Chiunque io sia, il cambiamento di nick potrebbe avere i suoi motivi, ed il tuo investigare tanto apertamente potrebbe non risultare molto cortese. Dato che per discrezione non accetti MP, con altrettanta discrezione dovresti disporti ad accettare le cose come stanno.
Sempre che io non ti stia infastidendo, nel qual caso capirei, ma in merito preferirei comunque comunicazioni private. Grazie.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Chiunque io sia, il cambiamento di nick potrebbe avere i suoi motivi, ed il tuo investigare tanto apertamente potrebbe non risultare molto cortese. Dato che per discrezione non accetti MP, con altrettanta discrezione dovresti disporti ad accettare le cose come stanno.
> Sempre che io non ti stia infastidendo, nel qual caso capirei, ma in merito preferirei comunque comunicazioni private. Grazie.


ok, è un vizio per il quale sono già stata richiamata.
recidiva e molesta come una zanzara:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> di convenienza poi..non vedo dove a lei convenga e in cosa, dopo quello che ha passato sulla sua pelle.
> 
> 
> quanto alle sorelline, quello che tu chiami isteria boriosa per altri puo avere un altro nome..tutto è relativo.
> ...


Non mi va molto di rivangare vecchie questioni, e non me ne faccio una questione di assenza delle interessate che tanto non sarebbero ora come un tempo aperte al dialogo.
Persa ha sempre tirato l'acqua al suo mulino, e non mi stupirebbe assolutamente se tutte le voci relative al suo approfittare di informazioni personali fossero fondate.
Le gemelle hanno sempre fatto la bella faccia finche si leccava loro il didietro, ma appena le si contraddiceva azzannavano senza remore. Che stiano pure nel loro brodo.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*E gia'...*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Chiunque io sia, il cambiamento di nick potrebbe avere i suoi motivi, ed il tuo investigare tanto apertamente potrebbe non risultare molto cortese. Dato che per discrezione non accetti MP, con altrettanta discrezione dovresti disporti ad accettare le cose come stanno.
> Sempre che io non ti stia infastidendo, nel qual caso capirei, ma in merito preferirei comunque comunicazioni private. Grazie.



Scusate se mi trovo di qui ma mi piace questo 3D;Monsieur non ha tutti i torti he he he :-D

blu.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, è un vizio per il quale sono già stata richiamata.
> recidiva e molesta come una zanzara:mrgreen:


Questa mi è sfuggita,almeno ci scherzi ;-)

Il tuo piccolo terremotato è emiliano come me''''''


blu


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ok, è un vizio per il quale sono già stata richiamata.
> recidiva e molesta come una zanzara:mrgreen:


Lo sai che ti ammiro sinceramente.
Purtroppo ogni tanto ti mostri umana pure tu. Voglio ritenerle solo piccole cadute di stile, quindi ti prego di non darmi motivo di cambiare la mia opinione di te. Non farmi crollare il mito.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Uff, che fastidio sto coso delle approvazioni/disapprovazioni.
Se qualcuno è in disaccordo con me lo dica e basta, no?
Vergogna? Panico da palcoscenico?


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Lo sai che ti ammiro sinceramente.
> Purtroppo ogni tanto ti mostri umana pure tu. Voglio ritenerle solo piccole cadute di stile, quindi ti prego di non darmi motivo di cambiare la mia opinione di te. Non farmi crollare il mito.


perché no?
che crollino miti e stile, liberté -egalité e curiosité:singleeye:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> perché no?
> che crollino miti e stile, liberté -egalité e curiosité:singleeye:


Io non sono un.... alfa.
Ho bisogno di punti di riferimento! :mrgreen:
Se mi crolli come mito mi si sbilancia tutto il mio castello di "donne del mio immaginario" :mrgreen:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*hi hi hi hi*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io non sono un.... alfa.
> Ho bisogno di punti di riferimento! :mrgreen:
> Se mi crolli come mito mi si sbilancia tutto il mio castello di "donne del mio immaginario" :mrgreen:


Che risponde ora la Dea????


blu


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Io non sono un.... alfa.
> Ho bisogno di punti di riferimento! :mrgreen:
> Se mi crolli come mito mi si sbilancia tutto il mio castello di "donne del mio immaginario" :mrgreen:



ecco, allora è lei a rappresentalo:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> ecco, allora è lei a rappresentalo:mrgreen:


La donna perfetta (come l'uomo perfetto) non esiste, quindi io mi sono preso dei riferimenti di eccellenza in diversi ambiti. Minerva conserva da tempo un posto chiave.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Che risponde ora la Dea????
> 
> 
> blu


prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> La donna perfetta (come l'uomo perfetto) non esiste, quindi io mi sono preso dei riferimenti di eccellenza in diversi ambiti. Minerva conserva da tempo un posto chiave.



si , sono d accordo, non esiste.

io giocavo.avevo capito il senso di quello che dicevi:smile:


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*Ehmm*



Minerva ha detto:


> prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Attenta Dea che Monsieur la pernacchia non te la passa... ;-)

Picevole angolino questo,buona sera a tutti/e!!!

blu


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Riprendendo il 3d, se io conoscessi Minerva probabilmente la sua foto sarebbe una di quelle che pubblicherei (anonima, chiaramente ) come mio riferimento. Soprattutto se fosse davvero bella almeno la metà di quello che ogni tanto si concede di affermare.......


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Tempo fa non ricordo per quale motivo saltò fuori (credo in un blog) il riferimento ad un trio di cui eran parte Minerva, Tebe e Sbriciolata.

Ecco..... ho vacillato.


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*io*

Cazzo io non riesco a trovarne una perfetta per il mio immaginario artistico;mi piace molto Michelle Pfeiffer,ma è un po' troppo secca,la vorrei piu' curvosa e del suo colore naturale con occhi sul giallo...

Troppo esigente di "degustibus"...


blu

Minerva non riesco sd immaginarla.


----------



## Minerva (26 Giugno 2012)

il mio tempo per fare la bella è passato.ho ceduto il testimone a mia figlia ; mi rilasserò , ingrasserò, lascerò che le rughe invadano il campo e l'ultimo colore con il quale mi divertirò a colorare i miei capelli sarà il grigio con l'azzurrino delle dolci vecchiette:dracula:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> il mio tempo per fare la bella è passato.ho ceduto il testimone a mia figlia ; mi rilasserò , ingrasserò, lascerò che le rughe invadano il campo e l'ultimo colore con il quale mi divertirò a colorare i miei capelli sarà il grigio con l'azzurrino delle dolci vecchiette:dracula:


Invecchiare è un'arte, e tu di arte mi sa che te ne intendi


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*ah aha aha*



Minerva ha detto:


> il mio tempo per fare la bella è passato.ho ceduto il testimone a mia figlia ; mi rilasserò , ingrasserò, lascerò che le rughe invadano il campo e l'ultimo colore con il quale mi divertirò a colorare i miei capelli sarà il grigio con l'azzurrino delle dolci vecchiette:dracula:


Ve' fata turchina,altro che Dea ;-)ahahahaha

Brava brava brava, sempre piu' spesso le madri sono gelose delle figlie in bocciolo,questo ti fa onore Dea.

blu


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

....che tipi...


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*Monsieur*



Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Invecchiare è un'arte


Piu' invecchio piu' mi accorgo di quanto le tue parole siano sacrosante!
Il fascino non ha eta' anzi è come il vino piu' invecchia piu' le buono.

blu


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

come si fa ad essere gelose dei proprio figli ?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*Non saprei*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> come si fa ad essere gelose dei proprio figli ?


Ma rende la donna ridicola a parer mio.


blu


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Piu' invecchio piu' mi accorgo di quanto le tue parole siano sacrosante!
> Il fascino non ha eta' anzi è come il vino piu' invecchia piu' le buono.
> 
> blu





questa frase contiene indubbiamente verità, ma suona anche consolatoria, per chi , come noi che lo pensa davvero non ha piu 20 anni..:smile:

non credete?


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ma rende la donna ridicola a parer mio.





Non Registrato ha detto:


> blu



ridicola ? peggio, patetica.


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

( come ho fatto a postare cosi )


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*Consolatoria?*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> questa frase contiene indubbiamente verità, ma suona anche consolatoria, per chi , come noi che lo pensa davvero non ha piu 20 anni..:smile:
> 
> non credete?


Na quando una donna e un uomo hanno fascino penso che questo si amplifichi con l'eta'.


Guarda la Pfeiffer;che ne dici?


blu


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Giugno 2012)

*incredibbbbile*



dammi un nome ha detto:


> ( come ho fatto a postare cosi )


blu


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Na quando una donna e un uomo hanno fascino penso che questo si amplifichi con l'eta'.
> 
> 
> Guarda la Pfeiffer;che ne dici?
> ...



ne dico che è stupenda.


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Di Bruja si può certo sentire la mancanza, anzi. Le volte che si siamo messaggiati privatamente mi si è sempre mostrata persona degnissima e gradevolmente equilibrata, anche se a volte un po' troppo chiusa in schemi, ma dell'isterismo borioso delle gemelle e del moralismo di convenienza di Persa proprio ne faccio volentieri a meno.


Scusa MM posso chiederti se ti conoscevo già? Io ho fatto parte del vecchio Forum sempre come Aristocat... ehm, ci conoscevamo anche prima? :smile:


----------



## aristocat (26 Giugno 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avevo subito  pensato ad alce, questo commento me lo fa dubitare ancora.ma mi sembrava aveste scritto in contemporanea...e poi perchè cambiare nick?


Alce non può essere...


----------



## angelo-merkel (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Di Bruja si può certo sentire la mancanza, anzi. Le volte che si siamo messaggiati privatamente mi si è sempre mostrata persona degnissima e gradevolmente equilibrata, anche se a volte un po' troppo chiusa in schemi, ma dell'isterismo borioso delle gemelle e del moralismo di convenienza di Persa proprio ne faccio volentieri a meno.


ma vai a cagare pirla ipocrita.....
Alessandro


----------



## dammi un nome (26 Giugno 2012)

non si possono dire le stesse cose in maniera meno aggressiva?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non si possono dire le stesse cose in maniera meno aggressiva?


Senti sai cantare?
Bon
Hai mai provato a far intonare uno stonato?
Non riesce a intonare un intervallo no?
E il suo canto assomiglia a il suono di un aspirapolvere no?
In pratica è convinto di cantare, di fare una musica che piace a tutti, e in realtà è sempre fermo sulla stessa frequenza.
No?
Non riesci a farci niente
Neanche con le legnate...

E allora lo lasci cantare e ti metti in testa questo concetto: non è una voce umana quella che sento, ma un raglio d'asino.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusa MM posso chiederti se ti conoscevo già? Io ho fatto parte del vecchio Forum sempre come Aristocat... ehm, ci conoscevamo anche prima? :smile:


Si ma il tuo stile ari
Ste cose per MP no?
Se lui ora vuole essere MM...
Che senso ha voler a tutti i costi sapere chi era prima
Che ti cambia?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (26 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non si possono dire le stesse cose in maniera meno aggressiva?



I cani alla catena sono quelli che abbaiano di più, che ci vuoi fare? In definitiva è solo paura.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> I cani alla catena sono quelli che abbaiano di più, che ci vuoi fare? In definitiva è solo paura.


Si.
Ma è anche vero che i cani piccoli abbiaiano molto forte.
Ma mordono poco e male.
Ci sono cani silenziosi e dormiglioni.
QUel giorno che gira male e azzannano ti stritolano un osso.


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma il tuo stile ari
> Ste cose per MP no?
> Se lui ora vuole essere MM...
> Che senso ha voler a tutti i costi sapere chi era prima
> Che ti cambia?


 Scuse già portate un secondo dopo aver postato


----------



## aristocat (27 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scuse già portate un secondo dopo aver postato


Dimenticavo, cosa più importante.
Immagina di avere un fratello, una sorella, uno della famiglia.
Nella misura in cui Tradi può essere una famiglia.... e per me un po' lo è.
Arriva questo tuo membro della famiglia con una parrucca un trucco e un vestiario che te lo rende quasi irriconoscibile. Voce contraffatta-- insomma, mimetizzazione perfetta.
Arriva questo personaggio e dice: Miei cari! Famigliari tutti! da quanto tempo... 
Allora la curiosità viene spontanea, naturale. Vuoi sapere se è il fratello emigrato in Francia o la cugina trasferitasi in Australia... 
Direi che è istintivo. Poi va da sé che queste cose è meglio chiederle in privato e infatti Monsieur ha già avuto tutte le scuse


----------



## Ultimo (27 Giugno 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> eh ma mica una si mette a fare mille e più chilometri per dei puntini di sospensione eh....
> ci vorrebbe un poco più di sostanza!



Ricordi che sono siciliano vero ?  i puntini di sospensione stanno dentro il dna basta percepirli sentirli e poi volerli realizzare.


----------



## free (27 Giugno 2012)

in effetti, MM altri non è che Jean Valjean
con trucco e parrucco!


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti sai cantare?
> Bon
> Hai mai provato a far intonare uno stonato?
> Non riesce a intonare un intervallo no?
> ...


Hai ragione.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> Dimenticavo, cosa più importante.
> Immagina di avere un fratello, una sorella, uno della famiglia.
> Nella misura in cui Tradi può essere una famiglia.... e per me un po' lo è.
> Arriva questo tuo membro della famiglia con una parrucca un trucco e un vestiario che te lo rende quasi irriconoscibile. Voce contraffatta-- insomma, mimetizzazione perfetta.
> ...


Ok...
Ma io ho la percezione che Monsieur non vuole essere riconosciuto...
E spece da me. ( vedi la mia esclusione dal suo blog)
E io non tengo business a riconoscerlo.
Mi infastidisce parecchio che qualcuno indichi in lui Alce.
Perchè voglio leggerlo come Monsieur e non come Alce, travestito da Monsieur.

Poi se osservi qui dentro esiste solo un pluriclonato.
E versa nelle condizioni che merita.
Non si conversa con un asino che raglia.
Lo si fa camminare con il bastone.

Poi Ari, io so, privatamente, di casi in cui un tradinauta si è mal inserito o ha avuto dei problemi.
Allora cosa gli consiglia admin?
Riparti con un nuovo nick e una nuova vita no?
E non è certo il vituperato rifarsi l'imene no?

Esempio Rita1973, quando si stancò di essere Rita, divenne orchidea.

Monsieur ha solo sbagliato, nei confronti dei nuovi, a dire io sono un vecchio.

Perchè ai nuovi, questo non frega na cippa di minchia no?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Giugno 2012)

free ha detto:


> in effetti, MM altri non è che Jean Valjean
> con trucco e parrucco!


:sorriso:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> :sorriso:


Spetta che ti becchi Javert...
E cosetta come sta?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spetta che ti becchi Javert...
> E cosetta come sta?


Cosetta? Così così :mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti sai cantare?
> Bon
> Hai mai provato a far intonare uno stonato?
> Non riesce a intonare un intervallo no?
> ...


Personalmente apprezzo di più un bel 'va a cagare' diretto e senza giri di parole, piuttosto che questi pipponi insopportabili: tu curi la forma, ci giri intorno, ma alla fine offendi lo stesso. Solo in modo più subdolo.


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Hai ragione.


ma hai ragione un cazzo...prima scrivi che alcune persone ti mancano e poi quando qualcuno offende me perchè almeno una di queste persone viene difesa da me dalle offese del primo idiota imbecille che passa (alce..che altro di più potrà essere?) tu che fai? gli dai ragione....ritiro le mie scuse e ribadisco quello che ti ho scritto in pm..falsa e ipocrita..non mi sbagliavo...complimenti una bella triade fate....


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> I cani alla catena sono quelli che abbaiano di più, che ci vuoi fare? In definitiva è solo paura.


Alce, tanta quanta ne hai tu da trincerarti dietro ad un nuovo nick e non dire chi sei ma capisco..dopo la vergogna dfi aver letto che ti telefonavi col conte forse anche io l'avrei fatto...ahahahaha
comunque tu non sei degno nemmeno di leccare un'eventuale unghia incarnita di persa. sei una volpe ma non perchè sei furbo ma solo perchè guardi l'uva e dici che è acerba perchè quell'uva non ti ha mai cagato più di tanto e tu avresti voluto tanto essere cagato...ipocrita...e le lezioncine valle a fare a chi ne ha bisogno , caro il mio maestrino dalla penna (scarica) rossa. tipo ad uno come il conte che è rimnasto alle elementari e non riesce a passare alle medie e ne ha di certo.
gliele puoi dare per telefono AAHHHAHHAH


----------



## Sole (27 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> Alce, tanta quanta ne hai tu da trincerarti dietro ad un nuovo nick e non dire chi sei ma capisco..dopo la vergogna dfi aver letto che ti telefonavi col conte forse anche io l'avrei fatto...ahahahaha
> comunque tu non sei degno nemmeno di* leccare un'eventuale unghia incarnita di persa*. sei una volpe ma non perchè sei furbo ma solo perchè guardi l'uva e dici che è acerba perchè quell'uva non ti ha mai cagato più di tanto e tu avresti voluto tanto essere cagato...ipocrita...e le lezioncine valle a fare a chi ne ha bisogno , caro il mio maestrino dalla penna (scarica) rossa. tipo ad uno come il conte che è rimnasto alle elementari e non riesce a passare alle medie e ne ha di certo.
> gliele puoi dare per telefono AAHHHAHHAH


Bleah :unhappy:


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

e continua a cancellare cretino..tanto adesso li ho copiati e li incollerò fino alla morte e fino a quando non tornrò come registrato e me li quoto da solo e rimarranno lì ad imperitura memoria...ahahahahha
IDIOTA


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Bleah :unhappy:


grazie...mi hai evitato di copiare e incollare il post innumerevoli volte...
ti devo un favore


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti sai cantare?
> Bon
> Hai mai provato a far intonare uno stonato?
> Non riesce a intonare un intervallo no?
> ...


questo l'avevi già scritto tempo fa ...nessuna nuova idea, ometto banale? ahahahahahh


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> ma hai ragione un cazzo...prima scrivi che alcune persone ti mancano e poi quando qualcuno offende me perchè almeno una di queste persone viene difesa da me dalle offese del primo idiota imbecille che passa (alce..che altro di più potrà essere?) tu che fai? gli dai ragione....ritiro le mie scuse e ribadisco quello che ti ho scritto in pm..falsa e ipocrita..non mi sbagliavo...complimenti una bella triade fate....


bravo!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

[video=youtube;J8HuTVSB4Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8HuTVSB4Yw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;J8HuTVSB4Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J8HuTVSB4Yw&feature=related[/video]




oh che meraviglia...


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

grazie conte...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> grazie conte...


Prego!


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JULs5RoCEgM


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

piu lo ascolto e piu mi commuove...


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

*questa per queste pagine è perfetta. e io l adoro.*

[video=youtube;EZ-VsKB_tNw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ-VsKB_tNw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> piu lo ascolto e piu mi commuove...


hai ragione....il pezzo del rigoletto è uno dei pezzi più commoventi dell'intero repertorio operistico


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JULs5RoCEgM


Beh il video rappresenta bene la tua vicenda qui dentro eh?

Io invece sono questo...

[video=youtube;NWwg_VtrTdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=NWwg_VtrTdg&feature=fvwp[/video]


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> hai ragione....il pezzo del rigoletto è uno dei pezzi più commoventi dell'intero repertorio operistico


in verità era Haedel...

ma ho gradito anche il rigoletto.


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

il timbro di Pavarotti è ...non ho aggettivi.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> in verità era Haedel...
> 
> ma ho gradito anche il rigoletto.


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

si conte, sei proprio cosi.


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> in verità era Haedel...
> 
> ma ho gradito anche il rigoletto.


era ironica la mia frase...se no nte ne eri accorta....dimmi con chi vai e ti dirò chi sei vale più spesso di quanto creda


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> nono rappresenta proprio te...storpio e nano...
> e se solo per caso pensi di metterci dentro mia figlia in tutto questo evita perchè ti vengo a prendere a casa e poi dovrai aiutarti con le braccia per salire su un marciapiede...e spero di aver capito male...caro il mio puffo...adesso puoi anche andare a rivolgerti alla puffolizia per denunciarmi per minacce


:scared::scared::scared::scared::strepitoso::strepitoso::strepitoso:


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> si conte, sei proprio cosi.


consiglioti del tantum verde....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

angelo-merkel ha detto:


> consiglioti del tantum verde....brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


:bye:


----------



## angelo-merkel (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> :bye:


saluti anche a te...sei messa veramente male devo proprio dirtelo...un declino verticale devo dire...


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

Stizzoso, mio stizzoso
voi fate il borïoso,
ma non vi può giovare.
Bisogna al mio divieto
star cheto, e non parlare.
E... Serpina vuol così.
Cred'io che m'intendete,
dacché mi conoscete
son molti e molti dì.[video=youtube;ZUa3AN-_hM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUa3AN-_hM0[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> Stizzoso, mio stizzoso
> voi fate il borïoso,
> ma non vi può giovare.
> Bisogna al mio divieto
> ...


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (27 Giugno 2012)

Quando me'n vo' soletta per la via
    la gente sosta e mira,
    e la bellezza mia - ricerca in me
    tutta da capo a piè.
    Ed assaporo allor la bramosia
    sottil che dai vogliosi occhi traspira
    e dai vezzi palesi intender sa
    alle occulte beltà.
    Così l'effluvio del desìo tutta m'aggira
    e delirar mi fa.
    E tu che sai, che memori e ti struggi
    com'io d'amor, da me tanto rifuggi?
    So ben: le angosce tue non le vuoi dir
    ma ti senti morir!



            Spartito[4]
            (sempre seduta, dirigendosi intenzionalmente a Marcello, il quale comincia ad agitarsi)
            Quando me'n vo', quando men vo' soletta per la via
            la gente sosta e mira,
            e la bellezza mia tutta ricerca in me,
            ricerca in me da capo a' piè.
            Ed assaporo allor la bramosia
            sottil che dagli occhi traspira
            e dai palesi vezzi intender sa
            alle occulte beltà.
            Così l'effluvio del desìo tutta m'aggira
            felice mi fa!
            E tu che sai, che memori e ti struggi,
            da me tanto rifuggi?
            So ben: le angosce tue non le vuoi dir,
            non le vuoi dir, so ben, ma ti senti morir!

[video=youtube;rX8zRPAkJM0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rX8zRPAkJM0&feature=related[/video]

Micio che dici...ce la pappiamo un'opera all'Arena di Verona?


----------



## dammi un nome (27 Giugno 2012)

Musetta, è l unica aria ottocentesca che canterei. forse.

è una deformazione la mia, lo so. ma Musetta è adorabile.


----------

